# January 2023 Composing Competition - Live Now!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 1, 2023)

Hey friends,

I'm so excited to share a brand new composing competition with you! The last one I did was a few years ago, so I thought it would be a great moment to kick off 2023 strong with some music making. 

For all the details on entry, deadline, and prizes (free courses, libraries from OT/SA), and more, check out the video! 

See you on the inside, and best of luck!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 1, 2023)

Entered. This has been a decision forced by my soul to keep my brain from telling myself I am a complete imposter and musical reject. I also look forward to listening to Chris’ music, which is usually a rather uplifting affair. Now, let’s wait and see what happens next. Or whether anything happens at all, or if I just bail as usual.

Thanks for offering the opportunity to sort of challenge (and activate) myself on the first day of a new year Chris.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 1, 2023)

doctoremmet said:


> Entered. This has been a decision forced by my soul to keep my brain from telling myself I am a complete imposter and musical reject. I also look forward to listening to Chris’ music, which is usually a rather uplifting affair. Now, let’s wait and see what happens next. Or whether anything happens at all, or if I just bail as usual.
> 
> Thanks for offering the opportunity to sort of challenge (and activate) myself on the first day of a new year Chris.


You won't bail, guaranteed. Thanks so much for entering, and I'm excited to hear your music!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 2, 2023)

Chris, thanks for the encouragement. 

Quick question / suggestion: it would be nice for the contestants who choose to publish their entries on Soundcloud / YouTube to use some sort of hashtag. That way we get to easily discover all entries? Just a thought.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 2, 2023)

doctoremmet said:


> Chris, thanks for the encouragement.
> 
> Quick question / suggestion: it would be nice for the contestants who choose to publish their entries on Soundcloud / YouTube to use some sort of hashtag. That way we get to easily discover all entries? Just a thought.


Great idea! I have a specific naming structure for the pieces, but a hashtag would be great too. Maybe something like #chriscomp2023 ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 2, 2023)

Works for me!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 2, 2023)

That hashtag #chriscomp2023 will only work if you will only do one competition in 2023.
Otherwise i would do a different one, that is more relatable to this specific competition and use another one for a following competition.

Good luck competitors


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 2, 2023)

RogiervG said:


> That hashtag #chriscomp2023 will only work if you will only do one competition in 2023.
> Otherwise i would do a different one, that is more relatable to this specific competition and use another one for a following competition.
> 
> Good luck competitors


Appreciate the insight, thank you! Will do.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 3, 2023)

Hey friends! Just wanted to share an exciting update - Strezov Sampling and NATIVE INSTRUMENTS have joined the list of sponsors, alongside Orchestral Tools and Spitfire Audio for my January 2023 Composing Competition!

So the updated list of prizes are as such:

1st place - TIME Bundle (OT), BBCSO Core (SA), Afflatus Chp. 1 Strings (Strezov), and OMNIA Choir (NI) + free access to any course
2nd place - free access to any course
3rd place - 50% discount coupon to any course

In addition to submitting your piece to the Google Drive folder, please also upload it publicly on Youtube with the hashtag #chriscomposingcompjan2023 at the end of the title and description box, so I can collect them all and assign them to a playlist, so you can go through and listen to each other's entries!

That's it! Best of luck, and I'm excited to hear your entry!

Cheers, 
Chris

For all contest details and to enter, watch the video here:


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Jan 4, 2023)

Question about the prize. What if you win but already own bbc core/pro. Any chance of a swap out of similar value from spitfire or is that not how it works with a third party competition? 
Cheers!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 4, 2023)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Question about the prize. What if you win but already own bbc core/pro. Any chance of a swap out of similar value from spitfire or is that not how it works with a third party competition?
> Cheers!


Great question! I'm not sure just yet, but if that does happen I'm sure we can work something out.


----------

